# Kaffeefahrten



## dvill (4 August 2008)

Heute im Morgenmagazin:

DasErste.de - ARD Morgenmagazin - Servicethema vom 04.08.2008 - Kaffeefahrten


----------



## Captain Picard (7 September 2008)

*AW: Kaffeefahrten*

Wiesbadener Kurier · Die Invasion der Lügenbarone - Der hohe Seniorenanteil macht Wiesbaden zum Dorado für unseriöse Verkaufsfahrten


> Die Invasion der Lügenbarone
> Der hohe Seniorenanteil macht Wiesbaden zum Dorado für unseriöse Verkaufsfahrten


----------



## webwatcher (6 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Kaffeefahrten*

Ein "Dauerbrenner" seit Jahrzehnten > DIE ZEIT, 28.05.*1971* Nr. 22 
(von wegen das wäre erst in den letzten Jahren so unseriös geworden. Das war es vom ersten Tag an )
Recht und Wirtschaft: | Nachrichten auf ZEIT ONLINE


			
				 DIE ZEIT schrieb:
			
		

> Das Oberlandesgericht Frankfurt will keine Werbeveranstaltungen mehr dulden, bei denen die Teilnehmer zu niedrigen Fahrpreisen in Ausflugslokale verfrachtet und dort mit harter Verkaufswerbung traktiert werden.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Kaffeefahrten*

Ende einer Kaffeefahrt (13.02.2009) | Region | Lokales | General-Anzeiger Online - Bonn
Man weiß nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll.


----------



## webwatcher (17 Februar 2009)

*AW: Kaffeefahrten*



hpdpeter schrieb:


> LACHEN UND WEINEN IST RICHTIG; ABER NUR ÜBER DIE TEILNEHMER
> die auf solchen sche.? noch immer reinfallen.


Ob du mit 80 auch noch so nassforsch schwätzt?
Emder Zeitung: News Detail


> Die teilweise *über 80-jährigen Teilnehmer* der Verkaufsfahrt seien rücksichtslos „über den Tisch gezogen worden” und hätten zudem fast acht Stunden lang in einem dunklen Gasthaus-Hinterzimmer festgesessen.



Lesenswert:
http://www.goettinger-tageblatt.de/newsroom/regional/dezentral/goettingenregio/art4264,805666


> 15 Stunden Kaffeefahrt: Nur ein Fresspaket bleibt


http://www.goettinger-tageblatt.de/newsroom/regional/dezentral/goettingenregio/art4264,805667


> „Da fahre ich nie wieder mit“


http://www.goettinger-tageblatt.de/newsroom/regional/dezentral/goettingenregio/art4264,805669


> Auch auf Kaffeefahrten gibt es meistens „nichts umsonst“


----------



## bernhard (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Kaffeefahrten*

Kaffeefahrt: Weitere Käufer der Trink-Kur melden sich


----------



## webwatcher (23 Februar 2009)

*AW: Kaffeefahrten*

Presseinformation Wetzlar/Dillenburg, 2009-01-13


> Presseinformation Wetzlar/Dillenburg, 2009-01-13
> Kreisordnungsamt zieht Bilanz in Sachen Verbraucherschutz: Alle Verkaufsveranstaltungen in Gaststätten waren illegal – Bußgelder verhängt


----------



## webwatcher (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: Kaffeefahrten*

Main Rheiner · Waches Auge auf Kaffeefahrten und Co. - Ursula Marschall und Hermann Ziegler beraten Senioren in der VG in Sicherheitsfragen


> Waches Auge auf Kaffeefahrten und Co.


----------



## dvill (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kaffeefahrten*

http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...en-_arid,134054_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,11.html


> *Kaffeefahrt-Verkäufer muss Gewinn auszahlen*
> Das Landgericht Gießen hat den Verkäufer bei einer Kaffeefahrt zur Auszahlung des im Einladungsschreiben versprochenen Gewinns verurteilt (2 O 189/09). Der Kläger, ein Mann aus Mücke, erhalte nun 8000 Euro, teilte dessen Rechtsanwalt E. E. mit.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kaffeefahrten*



			
				wetterauer-zeitung.de schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist kommt zu dem Schluss, dass der häufig von Verbraucherzentralen oder der Polizei erteilte Rat, Einladungen zu Kaffeefahrten in den Papierkorb zu werfen, falsch sei. Stattdessen sollte man teilnehmen und den versprochenen Gewinn einfordern.


Diese  wohl im Überschwang des Erfolges ausgeprochene Empfehlung  des Anwalts  ist in dieser
 pauschalen Form problematisch. Im Nachbarforum ein ausführlicher Kommentar dazu:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=238801#post238801


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Kaffeefahrten*

Und nachgelegt 

http://www.radio-aktiv.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2694&Itemid=99


> Polizei Hameln warnt vor Trickbetrügern
> Freitag, 30. Oktober 2009
> 
> Es besteht der Verdacht, dass ehemalige Mitarbeiter einer "Kaffeefahrtfirma" an frühere Kunden entsprechende Rechnungen zusenden, ohne dass eine entsprechende Gegenleistung vorliegt. So hatte eine 58jährige Aerzenerin eine Rechnung über angeblich im Jahr 2007 angelieferte Gesundheitsartikel erhalten. Darin wurden Transportkosten aufgeführt. Die Frau hatte zwar an einer "Kaffeefahrt" teilgenommen, die dort erworbenen Gegenstände aber ordnungsgemäß bezahlt. Es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass weitere Bürger entsprechende Rechnungen erhalten. Die Polizei rät, die Forderungen genau zu prüfen und bei Verdacht des Betruges eine Strafanzeige zu erstatten. Die Rechnung begründet sich auf den angeblich entstandenen Transportaufwand, der versehentlich nicht berechnet worden sei.


----------



## webwatcher (28 November 2009)

*AW: Kaffeefahrten*

Presseportal: WDR Westdeutscher Rundfunk - WDR Fernsehen, daheim&unterwegs, 16.05 bis 18.00 Uhr aktualisierte Themenvorschau 30. November bis 4. Dezember 2009


> Freitag, 04.12.2009 16.05 bis 16.55 Uhr -Kaffeefahrten: *Jährlich werden bundesweit rund 100 000 "Kaffeefahrten*" angeboten, an denen - trotz zahlreicher Warnungen - *fünf Millionen Deutsche *  teilnehmen. Versprochen werden eine schöne Reise ins Grüne, dazu Unterhaltung in netter Gesellschaft - und das alles kostenlos. Tatsächlich aber werden bei solchen Kaffeefahrten die Kunden regelrecht abgezockt. Die Veranstalter erwirtschaften jedes Jahr einen* Umsatz von 500 Millionen Euro*. Und um die Billigware an den Mann zu bringen, schrecken die Organisatoren und Verkäufer vor keinen Mitteln zurück. Polizeikommissar Bernhard Stitz ist live im Studio und kennt die miesesten Tricks.



da fällt einem nicht mehr viel zu ein


----------



## Antiscammer (28 November 2009)

*AW: Kaffeefahrten*

Kaffeefahrten scheinen eine typisch deutsche Eigenart zu sein. In England oder in Frankreich scheinen sie so gut wie gänzlich unbekant zu sein, in den Niederlanden soll es sie dagegen schon geben. Oft fahren auch deutsche Veranstalter in die Niederlande ("Tulpenfahrt o.ä.").

Auch in der Schweiz und in Österreich sind diese Fahrten bekannt. Fahrten, die mit österreichischen SeniorInnen veranstaltet werden, führen jedoch immer aus Österreich raus. Die Busse verlassen fast immer Österreich, und die eigentliche Veranstaltung findet dann in Bayern, Tschechien, Ungarn oder in der Schweiz statt. Das liegt mit Sicherheit an der strengen Durchsetzung der österreichischen Gewerbeordnung seitens der dortigen "Sicherheitswachen". 

Durch entsprechenden Fahndungs- und Kontrolldruck können also diese meist illegalen Veranstaltungen empfindlich gestört werden. Es ist bekannt, dass in Deutschland einige Landkreise bzw. Gemeinden von den Veranstaltern gemieden werden. Wie immer geht es also darum, geltendes Recht auch durchzusetzen.

Es fällt auf, unter welchen konspirativen Umständen gearbeitet wird. Beispielsweise erfährt der Busfahrer häufig inzwischen vor der Fahrt nicht mehr, wo es eigentlich hingehen soll. Dies wird ihm oft erst unterwegs per Handy mitgeteilt. Die Veranstalter fahren z.T. auch frühmorgens die Haltestellen ab und kontrollieren, ob sich dort möglicherweise bereits Personen aufhalten (vorzugsweise jüngere bis ca. Mittvierziger), von denen ihnen möglicherweise Ärger droht. Auch wird kontrolliert, ob evtl. Info-Flugblätter aufgehängt wurden; diese werden dann abgerissen.
Bekommen die Veranstalter in irgendeiner Form Wind von möglichen Störungen, wird die Fahrt kurzerhand abgeblasen. Die alten Leute kommen dann umsonst zu den Haltestellen, der Bus kommt dann einfach nicht.

Die Busse selbst sind oft (aber nicht immer) neutral lackiert, z.B. weiß, und haben z.T. keine Aufschrift des Busunternehmers.

Wenn die Verkaufssprecher während der Veranstaltung merken, dass "dicke Luft droht", dass etwa Polizei und Ordnungsamt im Anmarsch sind, geben sie sofort Fersengeld und sehen zu, dass sie mit ihren schnellen Fahrzeugen auf die nächste Autobahn kommen. Die zu verkaufenden Waren sind vorher mit Bettlaken abgedeckt, diese werden erst kurz vor der "Bescherung" entfernt.

Die verteilten "Kaufverträge" sind z.T. bezüglich des Datums vorausgefüllt und rückdatiert (!), so dass damit das Widerrufsrecht sabotiert wird. Oder aber es gibt erst keine ladungsfähige Anschrift, wohin man einen Widerruf richten könnte. Die Magnetmatratzen bzw. andere sperrige Waren werden zeitnah an einem der folgenden Tage mit einem Kurierservice geliefert, der dann auch versucht, möglichst gleich zu inkassieren, soweit nicht schon während der Veranstaltung gezahlt wurde. 

Neuerdings kommt es auch in Mode, dass während der Veranstaltungen Zahlung per ec-Karte verlangt wird. Danach erfolgen dann oft noch weitere geheimnisvolle Abbuchungen für recht phantasievolle angeblich bestellte Waren oder Dienstleistungen.

Die Phantasie, durch "innovatives Marketing" alte Leute auszunehmen, kennt keine Grenzen. Es werden Methoden angewendet, auf die ein normal denkender Mitteleuropäer, der noch in normalen Moralkategorien denkt, und der nicht im Schweinsgalopp durch die Kinderstube geritten ist, gar nie kommen würde.


----------



## Ursula Streum (8 Juni 2022)

In Wiesbaden wird gerade eine Kaffefahrt angeboten. Tagesausflug mit Schifffahrt zur Loreley am 22.06.2022. Was kann man dagegen tun?


----------



## BenTigger (8 Juni 2022)

Nich daran teilnehmen..


----------



## jupp11 (8 Juni 2022)

Ursula Streum schrieb:


> In Wiesbaden wird gerade eine Kaffefahrt angeboten. Tagesausflug mit Schifffahrt zur Loreley am 22.06.2022.


Wo/wie  wird das denn angeboten? Wenn du schon einen 13 (dreizehn!) Jahre  alten Thread aus der
 Versenkung holst, erzähl doch mal ein bißchen mehr.  Bin gespannt, ob und wie die Kaffeefahrtenmafia sich
 von der Coronapause erholt hat


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2022)

Dabei trat das neue Gesetz zur Stärkung des Verbraucherschutzes im Wettbewerbs- und Gewerberecht gerade erst, am 28. Mai 2022, in Kraft.

verbraucherzentrale.nrw


> Der Verkauf von Versicherungen, Bausparverträgen, Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln und Medizinprodukten – etwa Kapseln mit Fett- oder Kohlenhydratblockern – ist grundsätzlich verboten.



Ich erinnere mich noch gut an meine erste und einzige Kaffeefahrt, im November 1989, ins Allgäu. Abfahrt Morgens um halb 4, geregnet hatte es aus Eimern, ringsum den abgelegenen Gasthof konnte man nicht mal die Pampa sehen. Machte aber auch nix, das Publikum durfte den Saal ja nicht verlassen. Halbe Ente mit Blaukraut und Spätzle gab es. Was verkauft wurde, weiß ich nicht mehr! In der Lobby stand in einem Eck eine Couch, glaube die ganze Zeit dort nur gepennt zu haben.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Juni 2022)

Corona hatte   die Kaffeefahrtenabzocke bereits vor dem Gesetz   praktisch völlig zum Erliegen gebracht:

Die Liste des Lahn-Dill-Kreises, die früher von Meldungen überquoll  hat nur einige wenige ältere Einträge.





						Kaffeefahrten: Warnliste
					

Kreisausschuss des Lahn-Dill-Kreises




					kaffeefahrten.lahn-dill-kreis.de
				




Das Gesetz kommt also zu einem sehr günstigen Zeitpunkt, zwar Jahrzehnte zu spät aber immerhin.....


----------

